# New Room Accoustics



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

So, I'm finally getting close to a transformation of my garage into a listening room. I started planning on this transformation a while ago, but for various reasons had to postpone the project.

Now that it's back on, I thought I'd solicit some advice on improving the acoustics.

Here is the layout that I'd come up with way back when:









Other pertinent information:

The garage is only about 6'3" tall
The floor is concrete
The right wall is concrete
The left wall is a combo plywood.concrete
The ceiling is exposed floor for bedroom above
All of the walls/ceiling will have some sort of natural fiber, loose weave fabric covering them
I'm going to get a natural fiber area rug for the floor in the listening area
I have six 2'x4'x2" of OC703 that I will be wrapping in Burlap to make some DIY treatments.
(See below for some actual pictures of the garage)

What I'd like to know is if I have the treatments used to their best effect for the amount of panels I currently have. 
I figure as time goes by, I'll get some more fiberglass panels for some corner bass traps. 

Anyway, all comments are welcome.

Thanks.

JCD


Here are some pics of the unfinished garage right after are move in:


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Looks like a good plan to me. But I'm no expert on construction.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Just a couple of quick things. 

Don't get too hung up on the equilateral triangle thing. While a decent place to start, it can cause other issues that would be helped far more by moving things. 

For instance, notice that your speaker distance to front and side walls is the same. This means that the SBIR response issues will be the same (and reinforced) in both ways. If those dimensions were different, some can be complementary and even those that aren't are at least smoother and not building on each other.

Also, taking a chance and moving the speakers slightly can open opportunites to get the listening position away from the back wall. If the seat needs to stay relatively close to the back wall, I'd try some absorbtion directly behind your head.

Lastly, the open joists like that can cause lots of cancellation and filtering issues. At some point, consider doing something in/on the cavities to minimize it.

Good luck.

Bryan


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

bpape said:


> For instance, notice that your speaker distance to front and side walls is the same. This means that the SBIR response issues will be the same (and reinforced) in both ways. If those dimensions were different, some can be complementary and even those that aren't are at least smoother and not building on each other.


So, I should move it farther way from the back wall? Maybe to 2'?



bpape said:


> Also, taking a chance and moving the speakers slightly can open opportunites to get the listening position away from the back wall. If the seat needs to stay relatively close to the back wall, I'd try some absorbtion directly behind your head.


My bad.. the workshop area will actually be open. The only dividing wall will be the one between the listening area and the the storage area. All I will have dividing the listening and workshop area, if anything, will be some sort of curtain. Mainly to keep the debris from the work area out of the listening area.



bpape said:


> Lastly, the open joists like that can cause lots of cancellation and filtering issues. At some point, consider doing something in/on the cavities to minimize it.


So, I've got some flexibility here. Should I put insulation in the cavities? Or are you thinking more along the lines of sheetrocking the ceiling? I had planned to put one of the fiberglas panels on the ceiling to cover the first reflection point.



bpape said:


> Good luck.
> 
> Bryan


Thanks!

JCD


----------

